# A Golden that needs to be re-homed for FREE



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I saw this ad in CL and thought if anyone is looking for a Golden in Vancouver / Lower Mainland area, he seems really sweet. I just got my forever Storm so maybe someone else is looking for their heart dog.

Free! Good dog looking for a new good home!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

He's super cute! I'm certain he'll find a great home!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

hope he finds a lovely home.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He's so cute. Fingers crossed that he goes to a loving home.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't know if anyone else does this, but I forward the 'free' ads to the rescues in the area, to at least let them know if nothing else about it. I figure they might offer to help rehome or even foster the dog if the people are desparate to get rid of it.

Lana


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please email the poster the contacts for Golden rescue too. You can find them here:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I've sent an email to our rescue group.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackie*

Jackie

Thanks for emlg. your rescue group. Can you please email any other Golden Rescues close to where he is, in case yours can't take him?


Free! Good dog looking for a new good home!
Free! Good dog looking for a new good home! (Langley)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-11-07, 1:50PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


3 years old beautifull golden retreiver, looking for a new home! Will only give dog away to someone that will take proper care and loves animals. 
He needs attention and is very good with kids, very smart. 
We are only giving Diesel away because we don't have the proper time and space to pay as much attention to him as we would like. 

He is neutered, healthy and he is a big dog for a golden retreiver. 

Please call for more information about him, 604-780-6271. (Langley) 


•Location: Langley 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh my..I so worry about free pets on craigs list....always afraid someone will take them to sell....never know what kind of people are out there. I hope this buy get his home soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Someone could take these poor FREE Pets and sell them to RESEARCH!
It is so DANGEROUS to say free!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

The next closes one is in WA I think...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

"Free only to a good home" Do they think somebody will show up for the dog and say "I'll take the dog, but he'll be in a lousy home and have a miserable life"???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackie*

I went to mapquest and it appears it is 3 hrs. from Vancouver to Seattle, WA.

Please email the Washington Golden Rescues, too.
http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html
Washington
•Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue
http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/wa/egrr.html

•Inland Empire Golden Retriever Rescue
http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/wa/inland_empire.html


----------

